# 8 gallon from AI



## Stephen (May 6, 2011)

I stopped by AI for the first time around 3 weeks ago. 
I couldn't leave without at least purchasing an 8 gallon.

I decided to try my hand at a small tank and some moss. Here it is so far.

I am running netlea substrate in this for a trial test.










Filter isn't over kill right?



























I am hoping the cuba will spread. We shall see.
Let me know what you think.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Good start. Unless you are quite patient, better to spread the hc out into dime size clumps.


----------



## Otaku (Feb 27, 2010)

looking good, i second separating the HC into smaller clumps!!

how much did that tank cost? I want one


----------



## Stephen (May 6, 2011)

I will break the HC into smaller clumps tomorrow if that will work better.
link $59.99 for the tank. I suggest getting the one size up though.

Apparently mine is a 7 gallon. oh well.


----------



## Stephen (May 6, 2011)

Here is an update for anyone that is interested.
I got my co2 up and running properly and added a second light.

Sorry for the quality.. Iphone 4 can only do so much.



















I was pretty happy to see how vibrant the tank was last night. Looked closer and bam full of air bubbles.. awesome, just awesome.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Stephen said:


> Here is an update for anyone that is interested.
> I got my co2 up and running properly and added a second light.
> 
> Sorry for the quality.. Iphone 4 can only do so much.
> ...


Nice to see ur plants are pearling


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

wt light are u using for this tank?


----------



## Stephen (May 6, 2011)

I am using two fluval 13w setups like this one.

http://www.amazon.com/Fluval-Mini-Power-Compact-Lamp/dp/B004QSV8XK


----------



## Fergus (Jul 11, 2011)

Stephen said:


> Sorry for the quality.. Iphone 4 can only do so much.


Pics look great. Way better than blackberry curve pics.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Looks good.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

any updates?


----------



## Stephen (May 6, 2011)

Updates? sure why not.



























^ 2 points for the person who knows what that fish is. I think I will try breeding them.




























I need a macro lens in the worst way...


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

omg it looks pretty..
what moss is that?


----------



## Stephen (May 6, 2011)

Thank you 

It is Christmas moss (Vesicularia montagnei)


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Celestial pearl danio?


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

i think that's galaxy rasbora..


----------



## Stephen (May 6, 2011)

You two get to split the points as people call that little fishy by both of those names.
Good work.


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

Stephen said:


> $59.99 for the tank. I suggest getting the one size up though.


they were in stock?
im looking to buy the $70 one but their website says theyre out of stock


----------



## Stephen (May 6, 2011)

It was a while ago that I purchased the tank. When they first moved to the new location.


----------

